# Lacie Network drive - not spinning.



## Black Panther (Jan 18, 2010)

Clicky for Specs.

I tried to access the hdd from downstairs, but my 'Network Places' showed 0 items.

Went to check, the blue backlight was on, but no sound is heard.

Pressed the switch from the back... nothing it won't power off.
Removed the power cable to power it off, and put it back on. Only the blue light comes up. No spinning sound is heard.

Any suggestions what I can do? I mean inside there's a normal 1TB drive but since it's external (goes into router) it's not like I can plug it in another pc and test it.





*4 hours later edit*: Well, I'd be confuzzled!

I tried everything short of opening it up or putting it in the freezer. I even swung it around like a frisbee without throwing it (read that somewhere...) but nothing worked.
So I was holding it, and with the power on I started pushing the power cable back and forth, powering it on and off. For like 20 similar action nothing happened, then all of a sudden it started spinning in my arms! 

Whew. I've just backed it up on my hard drive, I had years of photos of my daughter on it....
Now the Lacie can go to hell if it decides to stop again. Mwahaha.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 19, 2010)

pics of said cable would've been nice


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Probably a bad PCB inside the external enclosure, or a loose connection.  If it dies again, you can probably take the drive out and access the data on it at least.

I've never been a fan of Lacie products.  Vantec enclosures have been bad to me also, just FYI.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 20, 2010)

I dunno what could be wrong.

Yesterday it started not working again.

I mean what could go wrong to make it sometimes spin fine and other times not spin at all?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 20, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I dunno what could be wrong.
> 
> Yesterday it started not working again.
> 
> I mean what could go wrong to make it sometimes spin fine and other times not spin at all?



like newteki said the control board inside the enclosure that connects to the HDD could be going bad. however if you were to pull the drive out and plug it into your PC it will probably work fine  sometimes stuff just goes bad really


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 20, 2010)

is it under warranty ? if it's not then crack that case open and take some pics 
seriously bp it could be something as simple as a loose power cable to a dry solder joint to a bad bios chip (yes people they do have them)
i had a look (not for long)to see if there was any info on your machine and couldn't find much about it(maybe need to look more) 
my advice is check the power cable with a multimeter to start with, for a broken cable 
(mains unplugged from the wall for some considerable time to allow the mains caps to discharge! )wiggle the wire around to test for continuity and let us know what happens


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 20, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> my advice is check the power cable with a multimeter to start with, for a broken cable



Doesn't the fact that its blue led at the front lights up mean that a broken cable is excluded?

The blue led lights up, but the disk doesn't spin. Also the blue led remains constant - whereas when the disk is spinning it flickers.

I bought it April 09 so it's still under warranty. Thing is I don't want to rma and then it happens to work for them (as it did to me!) because then I'd have to pay their shipping, plus some 20 sterling penalty etc!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 20, 2010)

hmmmm their is only one conclusion....the platters in the HDD turned into squares.....[] <-- j/k  but that just means the dock is getting power. the logic chip could be damaged (preventing communication) or power circuitry might be bad (preventing enough power to run the drive) a bunch of things could be bad but an LED isnt enough to say its all good. just means that the flow of power isnt disrupted to...well the LED.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 20, 2010)

bp it was the 





> So I was holding it, and with the power on I started pushing the power cable back and forth bit


  me thinking caps fell of and gone in the bin  
 i know it's not much help but like i and solaris have said it could be a bad board  :shadedshu 
dam shame it's under warranty aswell as yes you could have just removed the drive and plugged it in 
have you updated the systems bios? 
anyways after looking through this i'm still thinking it's a power problem, the light coming on is irrelevant tbh, 
whats the power connection going into it look like? ,as i can't tell from the pdf guide, 
if it's just a straight 12volts dc in, it could mean the machine has a internal 5 volt regulator which could also be the problem, 
take a pic of the back of it please or just tell us what it is


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 20, 2010)

It's this.
Click on the specifications tab...


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I think it's time for an rma...

Drive hasn't worked at all since January 18th!



> Dear Sir, whenever I press the power button on this drive the actual disk isn't heard spinning any more. The blue led power light goes on, but it doesn't flicker in tandem with the drive spinning like it used to do before. I cannot access the drive (it quit spinning...)
> 
> What do you suggest I do?
> Thanks.



Wish me good luck....


----------

